# Basic Puppy Training and Future CGC Training (Raleigh, NC)



## bgbryant (Jul 8, 2012)

Does any one know of any good trainers near the Raleigh area that will be good for basic puppy training and also any good trainers for eventually getting my dog CGC. Also, what age should I start thinking about training my puppy towards CGC? Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know any in your area, and hopefully you'll get some replies. If I were you, I would ask around - maybe start with the vets, groomers, at the dog park. I would also google trainers in your area and check out their websites and ask for references. Since you are interested in training for a CGC, I would go to the AKC website - there should be some contacts for your area. Unless it is earlier now, I had heard that the dog must be 6 months old to start the obedience classes.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I always tell people to start looking here. 
American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory
And you might find a class that gives the CGC test on the last day. The Raleigh KC obedience classes do that.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> I always tell people to start looking here.
> American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory
> And you might find a class that gives the CGC test on the last day. The Raleigh KC obedience classes do that.


I was able to find our obedience club this way. We are currently taking a CGC class


----------

